# ABA division 125 tourney on carters canceled..



## cardnut1975 (Dec 1, 2016)

Just a heads up... the ABA division 125 tourney on carters lake has been canceled for this sat.. alot of us are heading to jackson lake for the ABA divison 72 tourney.. just a fyi.... nut


----------



## cardnut1975 (Dec 25, 2016)

As far as I know, the Jan tourney is still a go... stay posted


----------

